# rides in chula vista?



## stratonian (Sep 22, 2004)

i've read about great cycling routes out by the olympic training center in chula vista. no cars, newly paved etc. any idea of where these roads are?


----------



## Knale (Jan 22, 2005)

stratonian said:


> i've read about great cycling routes out by the olympic training center in chula vista. no cars, newly paved etc. any idea of where these roads are?


The road they are most likely talking about is where Orange Ave. turns into Olympic Parkway. Just take 805 south to Orange Avenue. and go east on Orange/Olympic Parkway. New wide road, not alot of traffic, with bike path that goes out to Olympic Training center and to Otay Lake. I ride it all the way into Otay Lake Park.

Knale


----------

